# Spring flounder gigging in Port O'Connor, TX



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

It's that time of year again. We've waited long enough for the winter weather to let up so we can once again start gigging at night. 
We still have to work around the switching winds, rain, fog, and cooler temperatures for the next couple of weeks, but when the weather permits, it's go time. 
The water has been nice and clear lately and the flounder are scattered along several shorelines as they begin to flood the bays and feed in the shallows. 
Average size lately had been 14"-16" with few here and there going 19"-21". We are seeing tons of smaller juvenile flounder everywhere, giving us the signs of a good season to come. 
We are also seeing some black drum and sheepshead each night giving some the challenge of picking up some bonus fish.

Come down and enjoy a night on the bay and make some lasting memories

Captain Shawn Harvey
Gofloundering.com
361.781.2161

Pictures from recent trips


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Flounder continued to fill the box this past week along with drum and sheepshead. Flounder numbers are in good shape in areas of the bay, but their location keeps moving around every couple of days. I'm going to put that on the inconsistent weather.

Being flexible with the weather is the key during the spring season. The conditions can be perfect one day and become undesirable the next. 
As we approach the warmer months of the year, the flounder will stabilize into more consistent patterns.

I have plenty of openings available for this year, and it looks to be off to a good start.

*also if you have your own bow fishing gear, feel free to bring it along and test your skills on some black drum and sheepshead.

Captain Shawn Harvey
Gofloundering.com 
361.781.2161


----------

